# What do Obama and I have in common?



## BRobbins629 (Aug 11, 2010)

We've both eaten Kringles from Racine!! When I won a gift certificate from Exotics in the casing contest, all I could think of was Kringles.  I have eaten some in the past but not from Racine and was wondering what all the fuss was about a few years ago when Dawn and Ed offered some as prizes for some contest.  So with tongue in cheek I suggested I would wait until Exotics carried Kringles before I would cash in.  Well, my good friends took me too seriously and when I got home today there was a sugar high waiting to happen on my doorstep.  OMG these things are good.

I just got off the phone with them and they said if enough people wanted them, Exotics might consider carrying them.  So sign up here and lets see if we can expand their offerings.  They will also keep you up late so you can turn more pens.

Once again - SUPPORT OUR DONORS - They make good friends too!

Thanks Dawn and Ed for your friendship and all you do for this site.


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 11, 2010)

I know this may be dumb question, but I'm from the South, so forgive me:

What is a Kringle?


----------



## bitshird (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm from the south as well, BUT If they are like most other Danish Pastry's I'd sure like to try some. Being  Diabetic I couldn't eat  a large Flat rate box full a week, but I could pass on a few Heath bars and maybe a Reeses peanut butter cup or two. The picture kind of sets up a drooling sensation.


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 11, 2010)

bgibb42 said:


> I know this may be dumb question, but I'm from the South, so forgive me:
> 
> What is a Kringle?




Yea, well I am from the north and I am curious about said Kringle.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 11, 2010)

For those who don't know , this is a Kringle http://www.ohdanishbakery.com/ohdb/...crtnum=103624251&scrstonum=0001&scrcatnum=130


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 11, 2010)

bgibb42 said:


> I know this may be dumb question, but I'm from the South, so forgive me:
> 
> What is a Kringle?


Don't feel bad - a couple of years ago I was ignorant as well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kringle

Even says Racine is the Kringle capital of the world - or something like that.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 11, 2010)

There is only one thing noteworthy (in a positive way) about Racine:
Great Danish Bakeries, all of which argue over WHO has the BEST Kringle!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok so I'll start the fight ..... What flavor ?


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 11, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> For those who don't know , this is a Kringle http://www.ohdanishbakery.com/ohdb/...crtnum=103624251&scrstonum=0001&scrcatnum=130



Ok, those raspberry and pecan kringles look REALLY good.  :eat:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 11, 2010)

To answer Butch...............................
_*Cheese!*_​


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 11, 2010)

I was going to saw cheese too!!  they do look tasty!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 11, 2010)

When we were a much larger copier dealer, the manufacturers sent service reps to check on us.  These guys traveled all over the USA and were NOT easy to impress.

So, one morning Tom showed up.  Tom was very blase about things.  When told a newly-installed $25000 copier had serious problems, he replied, "Nothing lasts forever!!"  So, we were quite surprised when he cut himself a small slice of "Turtle Kringle" and uttered the words: "Man, THAT'S BETTER than SEX!!"

So, when Dawn asked what flavor she should send Bruce, I took into consideration his advanced age and said quickly, "why the one that is better than sex!!!  Not that he'll remember what THAT was like, but............"


You're welcome, Bruce!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

ENJOY!!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well since I asked , I'll have to say ... Turtle . If it's that good the that's the one for me . So when are you gonna start stocking them Ed ??????


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 11, 2010)

They are only good when freshly made and shipped.

To order one, just go here:

http://www.ohdanishbakery.com/ohdb/...&scrcrtnum=100759925&scrstonum=&scrcatnum=130

In case you don't follow the news, President Obama chose Racine for a recent political presentation (aren't we lucky???)

While he was here, he was taken to O&H Bakery to sample Kringle.  So that's the "tie in" to the President.

Not political----------gastronomical!!


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 11, 2010)

Never heard of it either. I just figured it was some special edition Pringle. I've been to Racine twice and nobody ever told me about those thing's.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 11, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Ok so I'll start the fight ..... What flavor ?


Raspberry


----------



## snyiper (Aug 11, 2010)

Yea being from the east never heard of a Kringle, Im like Ernie and thought a pringle on steroids!!! what is the Marti gras cake people are crazy over? Is is clown cake or carnival cake? Are they the same or different?


----------



## alphageek (Aug 11, 2010)

There is only one answer to the question of what flavor:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
YES

I can honestly say that I've not come across a bad one yet.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 11, 2010)

snyiper said:


> Yea being from the east never heard of a Kringle, Im like Ernie and thought a pringle on steroids!!! what is the Marti gras cake people are crazy over? Is is clown cake or carnival cake? Are they the same or different?


That would be the King Cake.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks like the website says Pecan and Raspberry are the best sellers. 
How big are those Kringles? Like a giant cookie or what. Might order a couple just to say I tried them.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 11, 2010)

Bruce,
    I hope you save one for me, so I can try it. It looks delicious. If not, I understand why.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 11, 2010)

I was lucky to get some at our Kroger that was packaged in Racine and shipped to Ohio. I have seen any lately so I wonder if it was a one time thing. They were awesome by the way.


----------



## panini (Aug 12, 2010)

Been eating those for ages...Never knew the name...


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 12, 2010)

*What*

I'm in the what's a kringle crowd.  I was in Racine sometime in 1956 but don't remember anyone making a fuss over Danish Pastry....Of course, at 18 I would have taken serious issue with anything being better than sex, so I suppose I could have just overlooked them.

Just on a guess, since it seems to be true of other Danish....I would probably pick cheese....


----------



## elody21 (Aug 12, 2010)

A kringle is something wonderful! and I live in Illinois! Pastry,filling fruit stuff or almond. Mmmmmmm Oh! and icing
Alice



bgibb42 said:


> I know this may be dumb question, but I'm from the South, so forgive me:
> 
> What is a Kringle?


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 12, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> Looks like the website says Pecan and Raspberry are the best sellers.
> How big are those Kringles? Like a giant cookie or what. Might order a couple just to say I tried them.




On the picture Bruce posted, outside edge to outside edge is probably 16", inside diameter probably 7-8"---One helluva cookie!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Longfellow (Aug 12, 2010)

*Kringle*



bgibb42 said:


> I know this may be dumb question, but I'm from the South, so forgive me:
> 
> What is a Kringle?


I knew of a Kris Kringle when I was a young boy---never ate one though


----------



## phillywood (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, I applaud all of you guys for wanting those Kringle. Can I ask that when it keeps you all up at night making all those pens, can I get one from each one of you? I can drool over you all's pens, since we don't lack sugary things down here. Aslo, I can not have tht much sugar then I will really put on the weight. I call Ed, when it's cool and ask wehn I am sure I can walk it off after indulging on them. Now it's too hot to walk it off down here in TX.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 13, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> For those who don't know , this is a Kringle http://www.ohdanishbakery.com/ohdb/...crtnum=103624251&scrstonum=0001&scrcatnum=130


 
Dang, butch those look too yummy, my stomach started growling.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 13, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> ...How big are those Kringles?...



big enough that it's tough to finish a whole one by yourself.  small enough that you think you can start on the second one (DAMHIKT!!!!!)


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 13, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> There is only one thing noteworthy (in a positive way) about Racine:
> Great Danish Bakeries, all of which argue over WHO has the BEST Kringle!!



I think there may be TWO worthy businesses in Racine!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 13, 2010)

alphageek said:


> There is only one answer to the question of what flavor:
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Don't sell yourselves short, folks, I heartily recommend either 'Cinnamon Roll' or 'Almond'.  As a former resident of (and still employed in) Racine, I have sampled many of the available flavors and these two are my favorites.



GoodTurns said:


> I think there may be TWO worthy businesses in Racine!



Aaarrrggghh - you beat me to it. (there's another little company that makes RED tractors that has kept me fat over a number of years now. Not to mention J-wax.)


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 13, 2010)

Tony hasn't learned about Exotics yet!!

He will someday.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 13, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Tony hasn't learned about Exotics yet!!
> 
> He will someday.


Actually, I was assuming that is who GoodTurns meant when I said he beat me to the remark - I should have been more clear. In fact, let me take this opportunity to be perfectly clear:

Good companies in Racine, in order of 'goodness' (I'll leave the reader to define 'goodness').

1. Exoticblanks.com
2. ProCopies 
3. O & H Danish Bakery
4. (For the barbers out there) Andris
5. (For the cooks out there) InSinkerator
6. (for the operators out there) Twin Disc
7. (for the cleaners and bug-chasers out there) Johnson Wax
8. (last - but not least - for the farmers and contractors out there) CNH, aka Case, J.I.Case, New Holland, Case IH [and hilltopper46's employer]


----------



## Fred (Aug 15, 2010)

I looked at the first picture and the first thought I had was, "Just how fast was that snake going that it lost it's head ..."

And yes Kringles are really, really good ... and I am from the deep South as well! Being as I am almost 63 and have been married to someone who is now 39 (married her when she was 17) I doubt that anything is or could ever be better than sex and that includes any flavor of Kringle, er, IMHO that is! Insert BIG GRIN HERE!! :biggrin: arty:  :wink:


----------



## Grizz (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm going to guess two things.  You've both had Kringles and you both are not qualified to be President of the USA.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 15, 2010)

Grizz said:


> I'm going to guess two things. You've both had Kringles and you both are not qualified to be President of the USA.


 

Now that's Funny:biggrin:


----------



## David Keller (Aug 15, 2010)

Grizz said:


> I'm going to guess two things.  You've both had Kringles and you both are not qualified to be President of the USA.



That's funny or sad... I'm not sure which.

I love kringles, and they would be a welcome addition to any Exotics order.  That's the real yippee!


----------

